# Is the Window closed on Georgia now?



## AccUbonD (Dec 10, 2019)

With the East being so weak last several years gave Georgia the opportunity to win the SEC fairly easy (except their own mess ups.... USClite) besides the competition from the West. With that said will the east emerge stronger next year and the window is now closed for Georgia for the next couple of years?


----------



## ugajay (Dec 10, 2019)

I think it's getting smaller but I think it's still there. Wouldn't surprise me to see us lose to flarda next year. I think we will still have a strong defense


----------



## elfiii (Dec 10, 2019)

Not likely.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 10, 2019)

LOL, another "TENNESSEE IS BACK!!!" thread.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 10, 2019)

The only competition we have in the East for a long time in my opinion will be Florduh.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 10, 2019)

AccUbonD said:


> With the East being so weak last several years gave Georgia the opportunity to win the SEC fairly easy (except their own mess ups.... USClite) besides the competition from the West. With that said will the east emerge stronger next year and the window is now closed for Georgia for the next couple of years?


Who’s the competition?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 10, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Who’s the competition?


I thought y'all were talking about the mighty sec. my bad


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 10, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Who’s the competition?


Oh wait. I know. USCe


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2019)

Yep UGA's window of opportunity has past! UT is back, FL will be unstoppable next year, heck with BoBo at USClite we probably won't win a single game next year!!!

You heard it here first UT and FL will be the stud horse's in the east for years to come.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2019)

I think this year will open the door to some other teams in recruiting battles with Uga. Especially with elite qb and wr prospects. 

Uf will definitely contend with Uga but Ut is still a ways off.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 10, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Yep UGA's window of opportunity has past! UT is back, FL will be unstoppable next year, heck with BoBo at USClite we probably won't win a single game next year!!!
> 
> You heard it here first UT and FL will be the stud horse's in the east for years to come.


If UGA keeps Coley I doubt we are a contender for years to come!

#FIRECOLEY


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> If UGA keeps Coley I doubt we are a contender for years to come!
> 
> #FIRECOLEY



Chad Morris would've been a good fit


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Chad Morris would've been a good fit


You could say that about anyone over COLEY


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> You could say that about anyone over COLEY


Willie Taggart?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Willie Taggart?


Can’t be no worse! Slick Willie would teach Fromm how to slide by the D


----------



## riprap (Dec 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Willie Taggart?


That'd be Coley in full control


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 10, 2019)

I don’t think Florida is there yet. They lose a lot of people this year as well. They can’t run the ball either. They do have some good WR’s. I also think as long as 3rd n Grantham is there we will win more than we lose. What was funny was the Florida folks were calling him 3rd and Grantham like it was a good thing. Now they know.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2019)

Crazies thing I have heard in a long time. You guy wished and pray it has closed. Kirby had been the best thing to happen to Georgia since Vince Dooley. He is learning as he goes, and will win it all in the next 5 years. No other coach in the SEC has had their team in the SECCG the last three year. Dream on, if it makes you feel better.


----------



## antharper (Dec 10, 2019)

I’d say the window is just starting to open , but one thing for sure Ga’s defense had a lot of freshman playing this year and they were pretty stingy , and are only going to get better !


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2019)

antharper said:


> I’d say the window is just starting to open , but one thing for sure Ga’s defense had a lot of freshman playing this year and they were pretty stingy , and are only going to get better !



They have 5*'s redshirted this year.


----------



## DannyW (Dec 10, 2019)

As an Auburn fan....NO...the window has not closed by any means. But UGA has to do a better job at coaching...even a decent HS coach could win in the SEC with Georgia's roster.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2019)

Just give it time pups, ya'll have the players, coaches... 1980


----------



## riprap (Dec 10, 2019)

The window needs breaking and pulling the OC out of the box and replacing. Then a little Windex is all we need.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2019)

I think we all underestimated the loss of players to the NFL last year. They were a huge part of out offense, even Holyfield. I know I did, because we were bringing in some top receivers in. Other than Cager, Fomm never developed the chemistry with the new receivers. He missed a lot of passes, but according to Kirby a lot of it was due to poor route running. I hope him bringing Matt Ford, who has used the spread extensively in past, will be a plus. We got to get a lot better on the O and I believe CKS knows that.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 10, 2019)

riprap said:


> The window needs breaking and pulling the OC out of the box and replacing. Then a little Windex is all we need.


That is the biggest problem that UGA has Is the OC!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 10, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I think we all underestimated the loss of players to the NFL last year. They were a huge part of out offense, even Holyfield. I know I did, because we were bringing in some top receivers in. Other than Cager, Fomm never developed the chemistry with the new receivers. He missed a lot of passes, but according to Kirby a lot of it was due to poor route running. I hope him bringing Matt Ford, who has used the spread extensively in past, will be a plus. We got to get a lot better on the O and I believe CKS knows that.


Matt Luke is his name B0$$!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 11, 2019)

The window isn’t completely closing but it’s stuck and needs a couple of good knocks so it can be opened again
but yes as I have mentioned in other threads the seasons of just wandering around all season against the dumpster fire East and managing to hand on an beat your non conference and west teams and end up with one or no losses is rapidly ending. Several East teams are going to give you problems really soon


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 11, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I think we all underestimated the loss of players to the NFL last year. They were a huge part of out offense, even Holyfield. I know I did, because we were bringing in some top receivers in. Other than Cager, Fomm never developed the chemistry with the new receivers. He missed a lot of passes, but according to Kirby a lot of it was due to poor route running. I hope him bringing Matt Ford, who has used the spread extensively in past, will be a plus. We got to get a lot better on the O and I believe CKS knows that.


Oh come on bo$$. All we've heard from @Browning Slayer is how many #1 recruiting classes UGA has,were stacked 3 deep at every position with 5*, Kirby is out recruiting everybody. The dawgs have talent. The coaching staff apparently hasn't figured out how to COACH them.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 11, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Matt Luke is his name B0$$!


 What is his position? OC in waiting? I haven't been keeping up with all of the coaching changes. Apparently Mizzou got the guy from app. State with 1 year of experience? That should work out well


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 11, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> What is his position? OC in waiting? I haven't been keeping up with all of the coaching changes. Apparently Mizzou got the guy from app. State with 1 year of experience? That should work out well


I guess, O Line  Coach is what I am reading! Hopefully to replace Coley!!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 11, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I guess, O Line  Coach is what I am reading! Hopefully to replace Coley!!


I wonder if Kirby makes a change after early signing day or the bowl game?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 11, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I wonder if Kirby makes a change after early signing day or the bowl game?


I hope so


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 11, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I hope so


I can't tell


----------



## riprap (Dec 11, 2019)

Could the offense be holding Fromm back or vice versa?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 11, 2019)

riprap said:


> Could the offense be holding Fromm back or vice versa?


I think the play calling may be, but UGA did lose some great people to the NFL and JJ Holloman to sudpended


----------



## riprap (Dec 11, 2019)

Fields couldn't learn this guy is going this way and this guy is going the other way and this guy is coming from way over there but we're still going up the middle.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 11, 2019)

riprap said:


> Could the offense be holding Fromm back or vice versa?


I had hoped Woerner or Wolf was going to replace Nauta but that didn’t happen. They both make some good catches but dropped a lot of balls.


----------



## riprap (Dec 11, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I think the play calling may be, but UGA did lose some great people to the NFL and JJ Holloman to sudpended


I understand talent is lost but a decent offensive coordinator tends to devise a plan to run your strengths. It doesn't have to be the option but Paul Johnson won a lot of games never throwing a pass. Coley and smart just thought all of a sudden these guys would just get better i guess.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 11, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Crazies thing I have heard in a long time. You guy wished and pray it has closed. Kirby had been the best thing to happen to Georgia since Vince Dooley Herschel Walker.  He is learning as he goes, and will win it all in the next 5 years. No other coach in the SEC has had their team in the SECCG the last three year. Dream on, if it makes you feel better.



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2019)

The window may have opened for some other teams to have a chance, but I wouldn't say it's closed on Georgia. They lost more talent after last season than they will this year and only lost one game in 2OT. Of course, if Fromm and Swift leave, they will be losing major pieces of what was left of the offense. The majority of the defense are underclassmen and should be better. Hopefully, the receivers show a lot of improvement, or they will be in trouble.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Oh come on bo$$. All we've heard from @Browning Slayer is how many #1 recruiting classes UGA has,were stacked 3 deep at every position with 5*, Kirby is out recruiting everybody. The dawgs have talent. The coaching staff apparently hasn't figured out how to COACH them.


Why's everybody always got to bring me into their arguments?

Someone wanting to lose an argument?


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Dec 11, 2019)

No, with the top flight recruiting the Dawgs will always be in the hunt IMO


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2019)

Tge window isn’t closed at all. Remember the experts had South Carolina and The Lizards to challenge us this year. Florida fans are 100% their back. I’ve been told by multiple Florida folks how great they’re and Mullen is the man. I look at it differently... I think if they were going to beat us they should have done it this year. Because if this offense comes together at all next year then it’s lights out! For the rest of the east


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 11, 2019)

It has to be very frustrating being a pup fan no??????? This is not a trol post as I dont troll. I have said many times I like Ga and root for them almost always. I get very frustrated watching them and I'm not a true pup fan. They just have to much talent and reside in a state with great talent to not ever put it all together. It lies squarely on coaching wether its the head coach or the coordinators as I see it. Kirby Smart is a d coordinator and great recruiter, head coach, I'm not seeing it? At least as of yet.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Yep. Window is closed.

The Vols are BACK!!!!!

Problem is..

Until you wanna be's actually beat YOUR 3 in a row SEC EAST Champions, it's all talk from you fans of loser teams.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 11, 2019)

The window hasn't closed. To much talent on the team. Kirby has to make some big boy coaching decisions here soon and address the weaknesses on his team and I feel that means making some moves with his coaches and going out and getting some of the best young innovative coaches to move forward. It's exactly what Day did and it made a huge difference. I said it many times the last 3 or 4 years, my complaint with Meyer was he was always to loyal and kept his friends on staff and it showed on the field. Coach O did the same thing at LSU. He took great counsel and hired a great staff and got out of the way. As good as Burrow is he wouldnt be winning the Heisman if not for finally playing in a new innovative scheme. This is what the pups need in my humble opiniin!!! 

Letting Fields go didnt help either but I've made a point all season to not rub that in after arguing with some of you pup fans at the beginning of the season about who was the better qb and the season would prove it out. I really didnt know at the time but knew with the right coaching his ceiling was way higher than Fromms. I truely think Kirby didnt believe that and many of you Pup fans agreed.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why's everybody always got to bring me into their arguments?
> 
> Someone wanting to lose an argument?


Cause you whine the loudest.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 11, 2019)

He sums it up


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Throwback said:


> He sums it up



Hmmm.. I'm gonna look up more of his stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 11, 2019)

Throwback said:


> He sums it up


He said basically what I said about Kirby.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> He said basically what I said about Kirby.




No one pays attention to you unless you are posting pics of my girl..


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2019)

Gold Ranger said:


> Fixed it for ya.



Like, Linsday Scott, Amp Arnold, Freddie Gilbert, Jimmy Payne, Frank Ros, Scott Woerner, Terry Hoage, Wayne Radloff, Nat Hudson, and Tim Morrison, were not on that team. All but Belue and Arnold played in the NFL, some of them lad long successful careers. People who think this was a one man team, did not know much about it.


----------



## riprap (Dec 11, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> The window hasn't closed. To much talent on the team. Kirby has to make some big boy coaching decisions here soon and address the weaknesses on his team and I feel that means making some moves with his coaches and going out and getting some of the best young innovative coaches to move forward. It's exactly what Day did and it made a huge difference. I said it many times the last 3 or 4 years, my complaint with Meyer was he was always to loyal and kept his friends on staff and it showed on the field. Coach O did the same thing at LSU. He took great counsel and hired a great staff and got out of the way. As good as Burrow is he wouldnt be winning the Heisman if not for finally playing in a new innovative scheme. This is what the pups need in my humble opiniin!!!
> 
> Letting Fields go didnt help either but I've made a point all season to not rub that in after arguing with some of you pup fans at the beginning of the season about who was the better qb and the season would prove it out. I really didnt know at the time but knew with the right coaching his ceiling was way higher than Fromms. I truely think Kirby didnt believe that and many of you Pup fans agreed.


I in no way approve of the methods in which fields left but I truly hated to see him go. I saw the offense in decline without Chubb and Michele. Kirby didn't do himself any favors by using fields the way he did. He could have came in and scored on every possession and Fromm still would have been the man. Just think if he had stayed and Fromm stays next year...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 11, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Like, Linsday Scott, Amp Arnold, Freddie Gilbert, Jimmy Payne, Frank Ros, Scott Woerner, Terry Hoage, Wayne Radloff, Nat Hudson, and Tim Morrison, were not on that team. All but Belue and Arnold played in the NFL, some of them lad long successful careers. People who think this was a one man team, did not know much about it.



How many wins would they have without Walker?  Not to poopoo on the rest of the team, but Walker carried that team.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why's everybody always got to bring me into their arguments?
> 
> Someone wanting to lose an argument?



No. They haven't had enough of the Browning Slayer beatdown yet. You'd think after a while they would learn but noooooo!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 11, 2019)

I remember when the door closed for LSU a few years ago.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2019)

Gold Ranger said:


> How many wins would they have without Walker?  Not to poopoo on the rest of the team, but Walker carried that team.



We know they would not have been in that final game without Belue and Scott. It would have been to late to Bring Herschel in against UT, had it not been for all those defensive guys that were on the field that night. Was he the MVP on that team, without a doubt. But he did not play defense, play QB or OL.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2019)

When one door closes another one opens. What I have not seen from any team in the east is the level of recruiting the CKS has brought to GA. So how are these teams gonna close the gap.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Matt Luke is his name B0$$!



Still thinking about Luke Ford, who got the short end of the portal stick, while JF got the long end.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> We know they would not have been in that final game without Belue and Scott. It would have been to late to Bring Herschel in against UT, had it not been for all those defensive guys that were on the field that night. Was he the MVP on that team, without a doubt. But he did not play defense, play QB or OL.



Lots of people forget in their haste to bash UGA that there are 11 players on both offense and defense. If the hole isn't there, Herschel goes nowhere.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 11, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Lots of people forget in their haste to bash UGA that there are 11 players on both offense and defense. If the hole isn't there, Herschel goes nowhere.


While true for 99.99% of players, this is false.  If the hole isn't there Herschel made one.

Herschel is still, IMO, the greatest rb to ever step on a collegiate field.  Without him, the game isn't close enough for Belue to Scott to mean anything.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> No one pays attention to you unless you are posting pics of my girl..


Coming from you theres alot of truth in that!


----------



## kingfish (Dec 11, 2019)

KYDawg you forgot Tommy Thurson on that list (close friend of the family).  The window is definitely not closed, not by a long shot.  The problem now is that not only does the coaching staff have to harness the tidal wave of talent they are getting on both sides of the ball, they have to do it in conjunction with the other SEC teams on the up rise.  There's a whole bunch of teams right now that could ruin your season (like USC or the Vols) and still have a losing or break even SEC record.  That's what makes next season so interesting.


----------



## LEGHORN (Dec 11, 2019)

The window is always open for UGA, they just manage to shut it on themselves every single year. And then comes what is happening now from fans/homers, excuses and we got the talent, had the injury bug, look what we’ve accomplished, it’ll happen, we’re right on the verge of breaking through......it’s always “next year”.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 12, 2019)

Gold Ranger said:


> While true for 99.99% of players, this is false.  If the hole isn't there Herschel made one.
> 
> Herschel is still, IMO, the greatest rb to ever step on a collegiate field.  Without him, the game isn't close enough for Belue to Scott to mean anything.



As a guy who was at UGA then and knew most of the players. Herschel himself told me that the big guys up front made him famous.  They opened a lot of holes.  Now what Herschel did when he hit the secondary and mowed down those guys were all his doing.  He was a beast, but so was that entire team.  They were hungry!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 12, 2019)

Gold Ranger said:


> While true for 99.99% of players, this is false.  If the hole isn't there Herschel made one.





MudDucker said:


> As a guy who was at UGA then and knew most of the players. Herschel himself told me that the big guys up front made him famous.  They opened a lot of holes.  Now what Herschel did when he hit the secondary and mowed down those guys were all his doing.  He was a beast, but so was that entire team.  They were hungry!



My comments were made, pretty much, tongue in cheek.  Obviously, he couldn't a NC by himself.  Dooley also doesn't have to be a genius to run the "Herschel left, Herschel right, Herschel up the middle" offense, either.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 12, 2019)

The only closing window closing is to block the view and the odor of the Tennessee trailer park.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2019)

LEGHORN said:


> The window is always open for UGA, they just manage to shut it on themselves every single year. And then comes what is happening now from fans/homers, excuses and we got the talent, had the injury bug, look what we’ve accomplished, it’ll happen, we’re right on the verge of breaking through......it’s always “next year”.



No it isn't always next year. That is just another myth that people like to pass on. Georgia fans are no different than any other fans (other than UT). We got a few that get too excited and some (me) that always sees the glass as half empty. I said we had some unfortunate injuries against LSU, but I also said that we would not have won the game regardless of injuries. We are smart enough to know we have a HC who is learning as he goes and is going to make his share of mistakes. He may never get us there, but he has some great wins, and he will have a lot more of them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2019)

It's winter time in Knoxville and the window units need to be pulled and windows shut to keep the cold draft from getting in their trailers.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 12, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Like, Linsday Scott, Amp Arnold, Freddie Gilbert, Jimmy Payne, Frank Ros, Scott Woerner, Terry Hoage, Wayne Radloff, Nat Hudson, and Tim Morrison, were not on that team. All but Belue and Arnold played in the NFL, some of them lad long successful careers. People who think this was a one man team, did not know much about it.



Who?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Who?



I forgot you are only 30 years old. I just assumed as much as you are obsessed with 1980, that you knew the starting lineup by heart.  Lot of those guys went on to successful NFL careers.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 12, 2019)

Dawgs gotta fix the lack of high quality receivers. Just the other night before the SECCG, I saw the replay of 2017 SECCG. 
Fromm had receivers and receivers that could get OPEN!!!
That’s more an issue than the QB or OC!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 12, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I forgot you are only 30 years old. I just assumed as much as you are obsessed with 1980, that you knew the starting lineup by heart.  Lot of those guys went on to successful NFL careers.



The only one I've ever heard of from non dawg fans was HW.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> The only one I've ever heard of from non dawg fans was HW.



Well the Dawgs dont get a lot of headlines, for stealing crab legs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 12, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Well the Dawgs dont get a lot of headlines, for stealing crab legs.



Or winning championships.

It's mostly mopeds and domestic violence.....


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 12, 2019)

Bama 13th
After Harbaugh smokes them they’ll be behind App State ?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Or winning championships.
> 
> It's mostly mopeds and domestic violence.....



Rather be where we are instead of leading the crime blotter.


----------



## LEGHORN (Dec 12, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> No it isn't always next year. That is just another myth that people like to pass on. Georgia fans are no different than any other fans (other than UT). We got a few that get too excited and some (me) that always sees the glass as half empty. I said we had some unfortunate injuries against LSU, but I also said that we would not have won the game regardless of injuries. We are smart enough to know we have a HC who is learning as he goes and is going to make his share of mistakes. He may never get us there, but he has some great wins, and he will have a lot more of them.



It’s not a myth, it’s all I’ve heard for the past 30 years - next year or this is the year. But you are right about one thing, Kirby will never get us there, he apparently will do something to get in his own way every time.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2019)

I have been a Dawg fan for over 60 years and other than people joking I have not heard it 5 times and I been around thousands of Georgia fans through the years. Must be one person telling you that over and over again.


----------



## LEGHORN (Dec 13, 2019)

Ha, no, not one person. You can see plenty of it just reading this forum.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 13, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> As a guy who was at UGA then and knew most of the players. Herschel himself told me that the big guys up front made him famous.  They opened a lot of holes.  Now what Herschel did when he hit the secondary and mowed down those guys were all his doing.  He was a beast, but so was that entire team.  They were hungry!


Interviewer  "Herschel, don't you get tired carrying that ball 40 times a game?
Herschel "Nah, it ain't heavy"


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 8, 2020)

Getting a little chilly


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 8, 2020)

Nah the skies the limit at Ga., but the truth is the Vols are looking at many years of 3rd and 4th place Sec East finishes, while we contend for titles. Guess u forgot about the humiliating loss to the football power known as Ga State.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2020)

Auburn nor UF nor UT, would agree that the window is closing. We will end up with 2nd highest rated class this year. How can the window be closing, while the talent gap is getting wider every year?


----------



## Philhutch80 (Jan 8, 2020)

Twiggbuster said:


> Dawgs gotta fix the lack of high quality receivers. Just the other night before the SECCG, I saw the replay of 2017 SECCG.
> Fromm had receivers and receivers that could get OPEN!!!
> That’s more an issue than the QB or OC!!



Seems like there was a drop off after the receivers coach left after that season more than anything. The current guy hasn’t developed his guys yet.



KyDawg said:


> Rather be where we are instead of leading the crime blotter.











KyDawg said:


> I have been a Dawg fan for over 60 years and other than people joking I have not heard it 5 times and I been around thousands of Georgia fans through the years. Must be one person telling you that over and over again.



Selective hearing.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2020)

AccUbonD said:


> Getting a little chilly


 

Accubond has come out of hiding! It’s only been how many years? He usually just reads and watches.

I think you are believing the Pruitt hype. Decade of the Vols!! Maybe he’ll lay some bricks for ya too. 

The Vols still aren’t even the best team in Tennessee!


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 9, 2020)

Talent hasn't been UGA's problem in years. But whatever. Vols are building a program from the ground up, and yeah that takes years. But I believe in Pruitt. That GA State lose helped this team in the long run. It won't soon be forgotten, and for good reason.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2020)

joepuppy said:


> Talent hasn't been UGA's problem in years. But whatever. Vols are building a program from the ground up, and yeah that takes years. But I believe in Pruitt. That GA State lose helped this team in the long run. It won't soon be forgotten, and for good reason.


Vols have been building a program from the ground up for 2 decades. 

Just quit with the excuses.


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 9, 2020)

No excuses, we have finally got some stability on Rocky Top. That is helping tremendously. Pruitt will go through the same growing pains as Kirby, but I am seeing some signs that he is growing. The program is a long way from where it was in the 90's, but we are getting better.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2020)

joepuppy said:


> No excuses, we have finally got some stability on Rocky Top. That is helping tremendously. Pruitt will go through the same growing pains as Kirby, but I am seeing some signs that he is growing. The program is a long way from where it was in the 90's, but we are getting better.



Getting better? You are right. The Vols biggest win last season was beating Vandy and moving up to the #2 team in the state of Tennessee.. 

And when you are the worst team in the SEC for years it doesn't take much to say "We are getting better"..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> And when you are the worst team in the SEC for years it doesn't take much to say "We are getting better"..




We beat Vandy!!! We are getting better!!! WOOHOO!


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 9, 2020)

You can't spell sugar bowl without UGA. Welcome to your final destination. Congrats on winning one this year. Richt is proud, I'm sure.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2020)

joepuppy said:


> You can't spell sugar bowl without UGA. Welcome to your final destination. Congrats on winning one this year. Richt is proud, I'm sure.


A destination a Vol can only dream about..


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 9, 2020)

You gotta start somewhere. No shame. In Sept. even I was doubtful of winning any SEC games or any bowl. Pruitt rallied his team to not quit and play harder for him. This year, he has to win a game he shouldn't. Like UGA or the gators.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2020)

joepuppy said:


> You gotta start somewhere. No shame. In Sept. even I was doubtful of winning any SEC games or any bowl. Pruitt rallied his team to not quit and play harder for him. This year, he has to win a game he shouldn't. Like UGA or the gators.


He has to? 


OR WHAT??? Vols fire him and go back to rebuilding??


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 9, 2020)

The fans have been patient through years of terrible coaching and start-overs. If Butch can beat UGA, then Pruitt is expected to. That will be next years sign of improvement. He has to win the bigger games to be any sort of relevant again. He's not on the hot seat, but expectations for him are high in Knoxville.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2020)

joepuppy said:


> but expectations for him are high in Knoxville.




The "expectations" and a $1 will get you a large drink at McDonalds..


----------



## Bob Wallace (Jan 9, 2020)

Window hasn't closed but its getting there. They have had their time in the sun and fortunately for me and other Gators we are going to be the ones who slam it shut on them, unless USC or UK do it first. 
This years cocktail party was the closest it will have been for the next 5-10 years. UGA will once again be a great 2nd or 3rd place SEC E team next year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2020)

Bob Wallace said:


> This years cocktail party was the closest it will have been for the next 5-10 years. UGA will once again be a great 2nd or 3rd place SEC E team next year.




Quit day drinking!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 9, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Quit day drinking!



I'm thinkin' way beyond drinkin' .... that was a crack comment.


----------



## bobocat (Jan 9, 2020)

Pruitt will leave Knoxville after a couple of decent seasons.  Who in their right mind wouldn't? But that's if he can have a couple decent seasons.  They dont call'em Rocky Flop for nothing!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2020)

Georgia has peaked and we are on the downhill slide now. 

The window, door and cabinets are all closing on UGA.

Just ask those teams we beat this year they will tell you so.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2020)

Just think a two star TE grad transfer from UT caught the game winning catch in Jacksonville!


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 9, 2020)

I think UGA will continue to dominate in recruiting & probably win the NC in about 40 more years or so.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 10, 2020)

4HAND said:


> I think UGA will continue to dominate in recruiting & probably win the NC in about 40 more years or so.


That just means the Gators won't get a chance... Cause Mullen just can't seem to beat Kirby.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2020)

4HAND said:


> I think UGA will continue to dominate in recruiting & probably win the NC in about 40 more years or so.


One thing for sure we have left Jacksonville 3 years in a row with a W. 6 of the last 10!???? Oh it stings!! Heck most of Gators fans are nonexistent around here now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 10, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Heck most of Gators fans are nonexistent around here now.


So was Accubond until the Vols finished with 8 wins.. 

They're BACK!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> So was Accubond until the Vols finished with 8 wins..
> 
> They're BACK!


Add to that Bucky’s “why we are gonna win” it’s getting fun again round here. The most butthurt fans are the Gators tgat are in hiding unless something happens to the Dawgs then they slip a post in.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 10, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Add to that Bucky’s “why we are gonna win” it’s getting fun again round here. The most butthurt fans are the Gators tgat are in hiding unless something happens to the Dawgs then they slip a post in.


He's already got the Vols favored to win the East..


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's already got the Vols favored to win the East..


As he should!!! Wouldn’t be Bucky without the homerism!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 11, 2020)

outlaw pupsey wales took his ball and went home.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 11, 2020)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Been gone for a while and fixin to be gone for good. I see these Bama *** clowns and now these UT *** clowns are coming back. Leave y’all with this. Take Care. I am done anyway with everything


Hold the door.....Im right behind you.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 17, 2020)

I hear they are shutting down the athletic department. Kirby is gonna be the new cafeteria lady.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 17, 2020)

antharper said:


> I’d say the window is just starting to open , but one thing for sure Ga’s defense had a lot of freshman playing this year and they were pretty stingy , and are only going to get better !


They return OVER 80% of that defense this year. Over half of them were underclassmen last year.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 17, 2020)

4HAND said:


> I think UGA will continue to dominate in recruiting & probably win the NC in about 40 more years or so.



that was pretty funny....


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 17, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> They return OVER 80% of that defense this year. Over half of them were underclassmen last year.


I tried to tell them our worst team was 3 years ago under Kirby.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2020)

DAWG1419 said:


> I tried to tell them our worst team was 3 years ago under Kirby.


Thread was started by a vowels.....when has their window started to open??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 17, 2020)

If the Window is closed for the Dawgs... What's that say for the Vols??


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 17, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Thread was started by a vowels.....when has their window started to open??


nah it’s a single pane casement window with cracked glass, by design it won’t ever open.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 17, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Thread was started by a vowels.....when has their window started to open??


The only time they get an open window is when the window unit falls out cause the 2x4 holding it up blew over.


----------



## fireman1501 (Jan 17, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> If UGA keeps Coley I doubt we are a contender for years to come!
> 
> #FIRECOLEY


He out brother!


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 17, 2020)

UGA's windows are forever open. They were broken during a domestic dispute years ago, and never repaired. Trailer windows are an odd size.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 17, 2020)

joepuppy said:


> UGA's windows are forever open. They were broken during a domestic dispute years ago when TN thought they were "bacK", and never repaired. Trailer windows are an odd size.


FTFY


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 17, 2020)

joepuppy said:


> UGA's windows are forever open. They were broken during a domestic dispute years ago, and never repaired. Trailer windows are an odd size.



Joe dont make me send Tonya Harding up there to visit practice with a 2 x 4.....


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 18, 2020)

pupsey wales took his ball and went home then brought it back. Guys let this one die off for a few days attracting to much mod and admin attention. We'll bring it back up after they leave got to be sneaky.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 18, 2020)

AccUbonD said:


> pupsey wales took his ball and went home then brought it back. Guys let this one die off for a few days attracting to much mod and admin attention. We'll bring it back up after they leave got to be sneaky.



Look... The Vols are back! 

Back to being the 2nd best team in the State of Tennessee.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 18, 2020)

I thought they stayed open due to all the dead vols and gator players hung in the frame.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 18, 2020)

fireman1501 said:


> He out brother!




Right now he is staying. Howl long I dont know, but he has known this was coming for a long time. Probably since the Carolina game.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 18, 2020)

AccUbonD said:


> With that said will the east emerge stronger next year and the window is now closed for Georgia for the next couple of years?



Uf will be the favorite next year.


----------



## fireman1501 (Jan 18, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Right now he is staying. Howl long I dont know, but he has known this was coming for a long time. Probably since the Carolina game.


Just glad he ain't the play caller.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 18, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Uf will be the favorite next year.[/QUOTE
> you are correct, favored to get another L.


----------

